# what number do you guys have?



## Karl (Apr 4, 2014)

I have been trying to find out what number to expect from my GTO.
So my question is as follows, how many whp, 0-60 and 1/4 mile times do you have/get?
And does anyone have a 550 whp NA GTO?
Sorry for any grammar errors and if this is in the wrong part of the forum


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You didn't mention what year or if you have any mods. 550 RWHP is awfully high for NA stock cubes.


----------



## Karl (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry my bad, it has a fully forged 408, ported heads, big cam, cold air intake, long tube headers, 3" exhaust and a bunch of minor stuff. And its a 2004


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Shees with major modifications like that it's going to be hard to give an accurate estimate. Take it to a dyno and let us know.


----------



## Karl (Apr 4, 2014)

I am but it is currently being tuned and I have a bunch of cases of beer riding on a couple of bets on this. My guess is so far 535 whp, 0-60 in about 3.7-4 seconds and around 11-11.5 1/4 mile. Is that doable? 
Ps it is lowered, upgraded rear end, some weight reduction, new suspension and fatter tiers in addition to what i wrote down earlier


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Your HP might be close but I wouldn't bet beer on your ETs or 0-60. These cars are a beast to launch and you'll have to prove your skills (having an auto helps a lot). HP alone doesn't do it and in fact can make it harder.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I'll take a guess,

I'll estimate 475 RWHP +/- 10% with a 1/4 mile ET of 11.5-11.9 depending on your ability to launch 4.0-4.5 on the 0-60.

JMHO


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Quarter mile is one of two things, potential and what you actually get. I'v seen lots of stock LS2 guys that should have the potential for 12s that actually get 14s. . . and that's if they don't break things


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

05GTO said:


> I'll take a guess,
> 
> I'll estimate 475 RWHP +/- 10% with a 1/4 mile ET of 11.5-11.9 depending on your ability to launch 4.0-4.5 on the 0-60.
> 
> JMHO


with the mods in my sig I'm at 475HP. i would estimate at least 525 with his set up.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

I make 485rwhp on stock bottom end LS2. My cam is 240/244 .605/.598. With a forged 408 depending how agressive your combo is you can easily go over 500whp. For a track car the sky is the limit. For a street one there is more than horsepower to consider. 
BTW my drivability sucks.
Hope you get the beer.


----------

